# Is AIDS No Longer a Major Concern?



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2020)

When I was younger, I remember that AIDS was a major health problem that people dreaded contracting, and to catch it was practically a death sentence, but it has rarely been in the news, recently, so that had me wondering if it is still a problem. Did doctors finally find a cure for it, or have treatments improved to the point that the disease is rarely fatal?

What does everyone else here say about this? Is AIDS no longer a major concern?


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 17, 2020)

I have nothing to say about this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Solar (Dec 17, 2020)

People are still concerned with catching genital herpes, to say nothing of the concern someone has for catching something such as HIV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aduro (Dec 17, 2020)

Its still a major health issue. There are still organisations that do a good job promoting sex ed, providing contraceptives and looking into medical treatements.

But the numbers of cases and the death rate have both dropped a lot since the 90s.

Condoms are so easily available that its very easy to get them in rich countries, and even fairly accessible in countries that struggle to get medicines like insulin. Needle exchange programmes tend to be quite effective too, although for some reason certain politicians try to kill them off.

Its also less of hot button big media issue now. I mean, Freddie Mercuty and Magic Johnson died of AIDS, two of the most talented and beloved people of their generation. Now the most famous HIV positive person is Charlie Sheen. And because HIV disproportionately affected black and gay people, it was caught up in civil rights protests in the 80s-00s.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2020)

savior2005 said:


> I have nothing to say about this.



In that case, why did you post in this thread?


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, why did you post in this thread?


Because you asked "What does everyone else here say about this?" and I wanted to oblige you with my response.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Did doctors finally find a cure for it


Don't you think you would have heard about this if it were true?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Freddie Mercuty and Magic Johnson died of AIDS,


Uh what?


----------



## Aduro (Dec 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Uh what?


Ah, I forgot. Magic is still alive, despite having AIDS. But still, there are fewer celebrities talking about HIV now than there were 20-40 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Ah, I forgot. Magic is still alive, despite having AIDS. But still, there are fewer celebrities talking about HIV now than there were 20-40 years ago.


Who is Mercuty?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 18, 2020)

Back in the 90s here people were so paranoid about AIDS that they taught us to not even shake hands with strangers from fear we might contract it... God bless my middle school biology teacher for helping us better understand this weird new "demonic" plague

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2020)

It still is.


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2020)

Short answer: yes. 

Longer answer: because it's no longer a death sentence because of advancements in treatment, it's no longer at the forefront of the national conversation the way it was in the 80s and 90s. We know what causes it now, we know who it affects (everyone btw), and it's not curable but it is treatable. 

While the search for a cure continues, it's entirely possible to have the virus and lead a long, full life. Meaning the global concern can be put to other matters (varying forms of cancer, COVID, whatever new flu strain pops up, etc).

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sloan (Dec 24, 2020)

The Artificial Intellegince dominating sector is still a major concern for a lot of 9-5 daily workers in the industry.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 24, 2020)

Number of cases has dropped significantly in the US. It isn't "cured" but there is medicine and methods to prevent the spread.

I have a theory that it's around just enough to be profittable without being a major danger to society but that's another topic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 27, 2020)

Millennials and Zoomers would have to actually be having sex for it to be a factor.


----------



## Aduro (Dec 27, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Millennials and Zoomers would have to actually be having sex for it to be a factor.


Hey, at least idiots still share needles.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 27, 2020)

it's still a pretty major concern but people only get concerned about it when they themselves have it.
such is the changing of the times.


----------



## Drake (Dec 27, 2020)

HAART drugs can drastically reduce the viral load to the point where it goes into clinical latency, which allows people to live regular lives as long as they take their meds. So no, it's not even close to as bad is it used to be when there was basically nothing you could do for people with AIDS. Back then it was literally a death sentence, but now it's just a major inconvenience. 

And, of course, there is the education aspect. People were afraid of it because they didn't understand it, but now most of the public knows that it's not as virulent or as easily acquired as they thought it was, so the hysteria has died down heavily from its peak.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 27, 2020)

all im seeing here is an aids free individual not taking aids seriously

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 28, 2020)

20% + of SA has Aids, and it's growing so yes it's a concern.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 28, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> all im seeing here is an aids free individual not taking aids seriously



I am very serious about my health and safety, but I simply have not heard AIDS mentioned in the news in many years, so I was wondering if science had finally found a cure, or at least a treatment, for it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very serious about my health and safety, but I simply have not heard AIDS mentioned in the news in many years, so I was wondering if science had finally found a cure, or at least a treatment, for it.


It's probably too common to report. Like if you heard about every time someone gets shot, you'd probably stop paying attention to that news.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am very serious about my health and safety, but I simply have not heard AIDS mentioned in the news in many years, so I was wondering if science had finally found a cure, or at least a treatment, for it.


You don't watch the news then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You don't watch the news then.



I do, on occasion, when I feel that it is reporting something worthy of being reported.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do, on occasion, when I feel that it is reporting something worthy of being reported.


You gonna ask a mod to lock this thread?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You gonna ask a mod to lock this thread?



Not yet, because this thread has, very thankfully, not degraded, as have far too many other threads that I have started.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stein (Jan 9, 2021)

As a gay guy in Australia I can't even donate blood if I've so much as kissed another guy in the past year (even if I've been cleared for HIV with tests), so yeah, to some extent.

My mother recalled that when she gave birth to my older brother in 1990 the woman in the room next to her was screaming at the prospect of needing a blood transfusion due to labour complications. Times have changed in as far as treatment and management, but the stigma and fear haven't really.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Uh what?


That's what I said lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 13, 2021)

If you're worried about getting aids or wanna look out for your safety then make the girl take a test before you have sex. When you get in a committed relationship that is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 15, 2021)

...................why?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Apr 25, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What does everyone else here say about this? Is AIDS no longer a major concern?



Indeed , AIDS doesn't seem to be a major concern , in the sense that people don't really mention it super often...Very few people mention it nowadays from time to time.


The doctors/scientists don't want to *''find''* the vaccine of the virus because they simply are not payed enough money to do so , you got to realize that they have zero compassion about you , unless you give them enough money  and even then they will never care what happens to you after it....So in other words it's all made for their self centered nature , whether it could be money or something else...


And the most ironic thing , is that AIDS is a man-made virus that was create before 1980 , it *never *existed in nature before....That's a FACT.
(As well as many other viruses)
- Unlike Bacteria which are natural , Viruses are not , they are not even alive in the first place all they are made of are protein molecules , nothing more nothing less
 In order for them survive they need human cells to keep on making more viruses.....


Anyway , the purpose of the creation of AIDS is something I don't know.
Some rumor say they created it on purpose to get rid of certain groups of people , some say they created it just for the fun of it and some say for other reasons, of course those are rumors , we can't have 100% evidence if they are true or not...
What I know for certain , is that the authority is behind this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2021)

Xelioszzapporro said:


> Indeed , AIDS doesn't seem to be a major concern , in the sense that people don't really mention it super often...Very few people mention it nowadays from time to time.
> 
> 
> The doctors/scientists don't want to *''find''* the vaccine of the virus because they simply are not payed enough money to do so , you got to realize that they have zero compassion about you , unless you give them enough money  and even then they will never care what happens to you after it....So in other words it's all made for their self centered nature , whether it could be money or something else...
> ...


posts like this often amuse me


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 27, 2021)

Aduro said:


> Magic Johnson died of AIDS

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


>


I dunno why, months later, he still hasn't corrected that.

Unless he's planning to murder Magic Johnson or something.


----------



## Canute87 (May 2, 2021)

Aids will always be a concern like the other STD's like gonorrhea syphilis and gingivitis


----------



## Delta Shell (May 12, 2021)

It certainly concerns me, an awful disease but I'm glad it seems far more treatable now.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Voyeur (May 12, 2021)

Of course it's a concern. Just like Ebola and Malaria. The main thing that's of concern is the current pandemic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke (May 13, 2021)

It took a back seat, as soon as the first FurryCon took place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

